# Predator Remake



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I...I...I'm indeed...sickened by this announcement I bring you on this thread. Hollywood really needs to be burned to the ground and the area entire declared unhallowed ground. To make matters worse, they want to cast, now get this, that dingle-berry John Cenna from Rasslin' in the role made famous by Schwarzenegger. Don't those subhumans in Movieland know that Perfessionull Rasslers aren't exactly the most bankable of people? To say nothing of remaking a movie that much like *Jaws, Alien* or *Pulp Fiction* doesn't need the re-****ing-making butchering. I'm truly about to throw up. You can read this tragic article on Arrow-In-The-Head's site. You can pick this story up here:http://www.joblo.com/arrow/

Me, I'm making a mad dash for the toilet. This time they really have gone too far.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ah.
I was under the impression that this was gonna be a sequel, with Cena playing Arnold's son.:googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Cena is a ****ing moron. ANY of those white-boy-thug-wannabe poseurs are.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't see anywhere this is official. It looks like only "talks" are on about it. I don't care about a remake..What the hell harm would it do? Would it ERASE the original? Would it undermind the resale of the original DVD's sales? Would it WIPE everyones memory of the original? NO! Let them make the remake, and just DON'T WATCH IT!

Jeez, Who cares if they waste thier money on a stupid remake? I sure as hell don't.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

More often than not when they have an actual name attached to a project, and mostly in the case of actors and non-actors than directors, it's almost a done deal, talks or no.

I wouldn't mind seeing Cena in a *Predator* film now that I come to think of it. And while they're at it, cast Ashton Kutcher, Justin Timberlake, Nicolas Cage, Jim Carrey and any of those boy band rejects. I'm salivating just thinking of a seven foot plus creature from another planet who has some unique toys that he hunts these pole smokers down with and from there strings them upside down and rips out their skulls and spines. If they were going to make such a film, I would recant my first post on this.

**** yeah, I say go for it! :devil:  :xbones:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Uhh.I guess that means you _will_ watch it? OK..I know you are being sardonic, however just because the film machine churns out crap, doesn't mean you have to support it by paying money to see it.I still don't see the harm in it, If they remade EVERY classic horror film on earth, the originals still remains intact..ie, Stephen Kings' The Shining...Kubricks version still holds, even though the "King" himself wrote the screenplay for the remake, a classic remains so. It's nothing to whine about.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

"I'm here, kill me, come on, kill me, I'm HERE!
Come on, DO IT NOW!"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Uhh.I guess that means you _will_ watch it? OK..I know you are being sardonic, however just because the film machine churns out crap, doesn't mean you have to support it by paying money to see it.I still don't see the harm in it, If they remade EVERY classic horror film on earth, the originals still remains intact..ie, Stephen Kings' The Shining...Kubricks version still holds, even though the "King" himself wrote the screenplay for the remake, a classic remains so. It's nothing to whine about.


My post means no such thing. I understand what you're saying about the original as opposed to the remake. I'm really surprised you or anyone else take so much out of what I post when it comes to such things, Doc. I'm not entirely against remakes, though when I hear of one going down, I tend to get antsy because it is almost a given it won't be anywhere near the caliber of the original. Yet, there are exceptions, the most notable being the 2004 version of *Dawn of the Dead.* That film is one of the best Zombie movie's ever hands down. Is it better than the original? I think they're like comparing apples to oranges, it's two different types of fruit. Both are stand alone films that takes nothing from the other.

It isn't so much as I'm opposed to a _re-magining_ as I am an out and out remake. When I saw Cena's name attached to the idea, I saw a steaming pile about to be laid. Professional Wrestlers can barely make the moves and the rants they have in Sports Entertainment believable, to say nothing of a multi-million dollar film.

So no, I won't be seeing this. Just like I won't be seeing *The Fog* or *The Amityville Horror.* I don't subscribe to the Hollywood **** machine, never have and never will. Just tired of the lack of originality is all.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Since you put it that way, I can see where you're coming from. If the lack of originality causes the plageristic remakes to come sliding out of the Hollywood poop-hole, this would have been time and money spent on better original films.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Egg-Zactly!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

If this happened it would indeed be ****ty

~~Bill~~


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

That blows major goats, if they remake this then I think gov. Schwarzenegger will have to kick major amounts of ass, because making this film over again would just be sin (please excuse the unintentional rhyming scheme.)


----------

